
Four Free Tools for Automated Accessibility Testing of Web Apps - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/05/30/web-app-accessibility-testing-tools/#.WS1mWY50Fbo.hackernews
======
robmc_
Glad to see pa11y on the list. It has a nice UI and I would love to do more
research about the tool and the automated checks it runs. I know
visualizations are lacking from some accessibility tools or are inaccessible
if they are used but I like the pa11y dashboards and defect tracking.

